# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  komplikacije u trudnoći + naknade

## tonina

:Love:  Bok svima,evo me po prvi put !
Vjerojatno se to pitanje ponavljalo,ali ja ne znam odgovor pa evo :
 5.12.sam otvorila komplikacije u trudnoći ( trudna sam 12 tj.) i zanima me da li naknadu od poslodavca( radim u školi ) nakon 3 mj.bolovanja ( 3 000 kn) ostvarujem 5.3.2007. ili ta tri mjeseca moraju biti u jednoj godini ( dakle u komadu 3 mj.-a ne pola u 2006.a pola u 2007.).Kada podnosim taj zahtjev i gdje?

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mislim da je to svejedno, a zahtjev ne trebaš podnositi, bar ga ja nisam. U prvoj trudnoći bila doma i jaakkoo se iznenadila kad mi je sjelo tih 3.000,00 kn na račun. Cijeli dan zvala u firmu da vidim što li je to bilo!

----------


## rosa

Tonina,ja ne bih čekala da mi u školi to sami naprave. I ja radim u školi, i dobila sam prošle godine na čuvanju trudnoće cca 3300kn,ali sam morala
u tajništvo donijeti od liječnice opće prakse potvrdu da sam bila na bolovanju u kontinuitetu najmanje 90 dana.Jako je bitan kontinuitet-ako prekineš makar jedan dan-ne vrijedi.
Inače,da to nisam našla na forumu-nitko mi ništa ne bi javio-bori se sam za sebe.
 I još jedan savjet : nemoj prekidati komplikacije pa se vratiti na posao do rodiljnog- umanjit će ti se rodiljna naknada.
U HZZO-u za mjesece provedene na komplikacijama ne uzimaju ono što su isplatili (meni je to bilo mjesečno oko 4200 kn),nego ti u prosjek za rodiljnu naknadu uzimaju kao da si mjesečno dobivala 1600kn!
 Moja kolegica se zeznula.
 Pozdrav i drži se, kolegice!  :Love:

----------


## tonina

Puno hvala kolegice,pojma nisam imala o smanjivanju naknade  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tonina

Ma koliko je onda imala tvoja kolegica naknadu ??

----------


## sar

> Ma koliko je onda imala tvoja kolegica naknadu ??


Da, i na osnovu čega ta cifra od 1600 kn?  :shock: Je li pitala?

P.S. Rosa, drago mi je da si to spomenula jer ja imam istu situaciju kao i tvoja kolegica (rad, komplikacije, rad, porodiljni) i sad stvarno ne znam što će mi na kraju od svega toga računati a što neće.
Našla sam bila negdje na forumu da je jedna članica spominjala da je imala takav slučaj, ali nigdje ne mogu naći te stare postove u kojima je pisalo kako je za nju na kraju sve to završilo.   :Crying or Very sad:  Naime, ja ću u prvom, a možda i u drugom tek dobiti prvu naknadu za porodiljni pa bih voljela znati na čemu sam (bar otprilike)...

----------


## tonina

Sara di si ?
Odgovori nam

----------


## rosa

Tonini napisala osobnu poruku, al vidim da ima još curki koje su u istoj situaciji pa ponavljam: svima koje imaju plaću do 4250 kn ili sitno više (tu smo nažalost i mi profači)  se zapravo ne isplati vraćati na posao nakon komplikacija, dakle raditi pa onda na rodiljni.
Ja bih se isto bila vratila jer sam presavjesna i bilo me sram sjediti doma,a pucala od energije nakon što su prošle prve mučnine da me nije upozorila kolegica. Ne znam koliko mjeseci je ona bila na kompl.,al su joj tih par meseci računali u prosjek za rodiljnu kao da je primala 1600 kn, a ne prosjek svoje plaće.
Još jedan podatak: dobijate i nezanemariv povrat poreza ako ne radite! Ja dobila 2400 kn. Ne pitajte kako,ne kužim.To sam isto čula usmenenom predajom,inače ti na poslu nitko ništa ne želi reći.
 U 2005.g radila 4 mjeseca, 7 bila na kompl, a 1 na rodiljnom, podnijela prijavu samo na osnovu toga i došlo rješenje na 2400 kn. 
A da ne spominjem 3300kn (sad je možda i više-to ide po državnom prosjeku) za 90 dana bolovanja.

Cure,uzmite kad vam država već daje! Pozdrav i čuvajte trbušćiće!
 :Kiss:

----------


## tonina

još jednom hvala na vrijednim informacijama :D  :D

----------


## Minnie

> nemoj prekidati komplikacije pa se vratiti na posao do rodiljnog- umanjit će ti se rodiljna naknada.


Ovo je samo djelomično točno. Svaki je slučaj priča za sebe, kod nekih prekida ne događa se umanjenje rodiljne nakande: ovisi koliko je prekid, odnosno kako izgleda novi ER-1 obrazac na otvaranju rodiljnog dopusta.
Ako je trudnica gotovo cijelu trudnoću provela na komplikacijama, to je mogao biti problem pri izračunu nove rodiljne naknade. Ali to se sve događalo za vrijeme starog Zakona o zdravstvenom osiguranju. Od 03.08. ove godine na snazi je novi Zakon o obveznom osiguranju i u njemu stoji:

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/obvezno/nakna..._bolovanja.htm




> Osnovica za naknadu plaće
> 
> 
> Naknada plaće određuje se od osnovice za naknadu koju čini prosječni iznos plaće koja je osiguraniku radniku isplaćena u posljednjih šest mjeseci prije mjeseca u kojem je nastupio slučaj na osnovi kojeg se stječe pravo na naknadu.
> 
> Iznimno, ako osiguraniku nije isplaćena niti jedna plaća, odnosno ako je isplaćena samo jedna plaća u propisanom šestomjesečnom razdoblju, kao osnovica za naknadu uzima se plaća pripadajuća za tekući mjesec, odnosno plaća isplaćena do dana nastanka osiguranog slučaja. Tako određena osnovica, kada se naknada isplaćuje na teret sredstava Zavoda ne može biti veća od najniže osnovice osiguranja, važeće za mjesec koji prethodi mjesecu u kojem je nastupio osigurani slučaj.
> 
> Prema Naredbi o iznosima osnovica za obračun doprinosa za obvezna osiguranja za 2006. godinu ("Narodne novine", broj 139/05, opća najniža mjesečna osnovica za obračun doprinosa iznosi 2.169,65 kuna. 
> 
> ...


Ovo boldano je potpuno nova odredba. U te primitke spadaju i naknade za bolovanje na teret Zavoda, a to je upravo naknada sa trudničkog bolovanja. Prema ovoj odredbi, ne bi se više smjelo događati da rodiljna naknada bude manja od naknade sa bolovanja, ali za tu potvrdu čekamo da se dogodi u praksi nekome sa foruma i da nam se tu javi sa iskustvom, jer nitko mi u HZZO-u ne zna reći kako će ovo izgledati. U najboljoj varijanti citiraju mi Zakon, ali trebamo "žive svjedoke" (  :Grin:  ).

----------


## Minnie

> se zapravo ne isplati vraćati na posao nakon komplikacija, dakle raditi pa onda na rodiljni.


Cure, molim vas.   :Nope:  
Na bolovanje se ide *isključivo* na temelju preporuke specijaliste, a nakon utvrđivanja zdravstvenog stanja koje zahtijeva mirovanje. Isto tako, bolovanje se prekida kad zdravstveno stanje više ne zahtijeva mirovanje. Tu nema: isplati se ili se ne isplati.

----------


## sar

Ok, cure, ne preostaje mi ništa drugo nego čekati i nadati se najboljem, pa što bude! U svakom slučaju, javit ću vam kako je sve prošlo pa možda pomogne nekom drugom   :Kiss:

----------


## zibba

Meni su u prvoj trudnoći, bez obzira što je sve bilo u redu uvijek u Petrovoj pisali- Strogo mirovanje. Kada sam pitala svog gin. zašto to pekoše da zbog toga da se može dati bolovanje svakoj trudnici bez obzira na komplikacije. Meni nije trebalo s obzirom da sam bila nezaposlena, ali on je to uvijek pisao. Da li to znači da te tvij gin. ne može sam poslati na bolovanje?

----------


## *andy*

Gin me poslao na cuvanje trudnoce. No, meni ugovor o radu istice 1.1.07, pa me zanima koja je daljnja procedura? Sto se tice papirologije i.t.d.

----------


## inga

Kakvih su to 3000kn od poslodavca za 90 dana bolovanja? Da li je to obavezan isplatiti svaki poslodavac ili to vrijedi samo za drzavne firme? Ja radim u stranom predstavnistvu i na komplikacijama sam neka 2 i pol mjeseca. Kolegica koja je nekoliko mjeseci prije mene otisla na komplikacije (bolovanje) nije dobila tu naknadu. Sad sam skroz zbunjena  :?

----------


## blis

Mislim da isplata pomoći za bolovanje ovisi o poslodavcu i kolektivnom ugovoru ako postoji, a da nije zakonska obaveza.

----------


## inga

E, ako ovisi o kolektivnom ugovoru, onda znam zasto toga u mojoj firmi nema. Hvala na odgovoru, nikako da ulovim nesto pored standardne naknade za bolovanje.

----------


## danios

Osiguraniku, koji ne ispunjava uvjet prethodnog osiguranja, naknada plaće, za sve vrijeme trajanja bolovanja, pripada u najnižem iznosu naknade plaće,........... 831,50 kuna.




> Pozdrav, ja se evo prvi put javljam. Na meni je primjenjen novi zakon o naknadama na komplikacijama. Zaposlena sam u jednoj školi, ugovor mi je na neodređeno i puno radno vrijeme. U radnom odnosu sam od 07.09.2005., a na komplikacije sam otišla 01.09.2006. zbog našeg bebana. Budući da nemam kontinuitet od godinu dana moja primanja su pala na 830kn, o tome me nitko nije obavijestio, a iz nekog birokrtskog razloga moja plaća je kasnila 3 mjeseca. Tako sam ja naivno očekivala svoje tri, koliko toliko  normalne, plaće, a ono....  :shock: 
> Sorry zbog duge poruke, al me bijes obuzeo[/b]

----------


## lilla

naknada nakon tri mjeseca bolovanja / komplikacija bez prekida u jednoj kalendarskoj godini isplacuje se zaposlenima u skolama na temelju kolektivnog ugovora.moraju biti 3 mjeseca bez prekida i u istoj godini.radim u skoli i nase su tete iz racunovodstva pedantno vodile racuna o roku kad se podnosi zamolba ministarstvu, mene su samo obavijestile a je sve sredjeno i novac je nekih dvadeset dana nakon zamolbe legao na racu - ca. 3.300 kn
nadam se da sam pomogla...

----------


## danios

Halo lilla, možeš li mi bolje objasniti što si mislila u prošloj poruci. Odnosi li se to na mene budući da nemam kontinuitet od godinu dana koji zahtjeva novi zakon. Je li to neka jednokratna naknada ili što, stvarno mi nije jasno.  U školi mi nitko ništa nije rekao pa niti to da će mi plaća pasti na taj minimalac.  
Podnosi li to moja škola ili ja osobno i kome se ta zamolba upućuje, ja sam sada na bolovanju već 4 puna mj te mi je počeo teći i peti mj.

----------


## Ibili

> naknada nakon tri mjeseca bolovanja / komplikacija bez prekida u jednoj kalendarskoj godini isplacuje se zaposlenima u skolama na temelju kolektivnog ugovora.


Ili Kolektivnog ugovora za državne službenike i namještenike. To se zove pomoć za bolovanje dulje od 90 dana i iznosi 3.326,00 kn neto. Kod nas su dovoljne doznake i molba računovodstvu za isplatu.

----------


## Ibili

...da, to je jednokratna naknada... pitaj svoje u rač. što trebaš napraviti da bi ti je isplatili.

----------


## lilla

hello!
naknada je jednokratna i meni su rekli da je vazan kontinuitet i da je bolovanje u istoj godini.tako mi je rekla tajnica u skoli i tete iz racunovodstva.poznajem i neke kolegice koje su bolovanje zapocele u jednoj, a nastavile u drugoj godini pa tako, iako su imale tri mjesece bez prekida, nisu ostvarile pravo na ovu naknadu.
ja ne poznajem kolektivni, nisam ga citala pa se sve sto sam napisala odnosi na moje iskustvo i iskustvo mojih kolegica.
btw, zasto primas minimalnu naknadu na komplikacijama?

----------


## lilla

sorry, sad sam tek procitala zasto minimalac.sve je to malo zapetljano.ja imam ugovor na odredjeno, nemam punu satnicu i imala sam prekid radnog odnosa, ocekivala sam da cu ostvariti samo pravo na taj minimalac jer ne ispunjavam neke kriterije odredjene zakonom, ali ipak primam iznos svoje nevelike place. nije mi jasno kako su do toga dosli, ali se nadam da nece traziti lovu nazad jednog dana :Smile: )

----------


## zika

Radim u privatnoj ustanovi (dakle, nema primjene kolketivnog ugovora!).
 Plaća mi je veća od 4257 kn. Planiram trudnoću, a zbog prethodnog spontanog ginekolog mi je rekao da me čeka čuvanje trudnoće :/ ....znači po ovom što sada vrijedi za vrijeme čuvanja trudnoće primat ću max. 4257kn mjesečno, a neću niti dobiti tu naknadu od 3300 jer sam kod privatnika...  krasno.... :Mad: 

Ili ima i za mene neka caka....? Ako netko zna, neka please javi....

----------


## Adi

Moja situacija je sljedeća

Od 20.4.2008. sam na dopustu za njegu djeteta nakon godine dana sa skraćenim radnim vremenom. Znači poslodavac mi isplaćuje pola, a CZSS drugih pola. Planiramo drugu trudnoću. 
Da li bih u tom slućaju ja trebala prekinuti dopust pa raditi puno vrijeme radi kasnijeg obračuna za rodiljnu naknadu. I šta ukoliko odmah odem na komplikacije?

----------


## Adi

Zar nitko ne zna odgovor na moje pitanje???????

----------


## jadran

pozdrav...
čitajući vaš forum odlučih se javiti.
trudna sam 11 tj i na komplikacijama sam..
prema ovome što sam tu našla imam pravo na punu naknadu plaće jer imam 18 mj. staža u prošle 2 godine. jelda?
s time da mi je žena na hzzo-u rekla da imam pravo na 830 kn.
no to je malo komlicirano, barem meni.
u trenutnoj firmi radim tek 2.5 mj. prije sam bila 3 mj. na burzi i primala naknadu, a prije toga 1.9god imam kontinuirani staž...
u svemu tome mene zanima onaj prosjek plaće zadnjih 6 mj koje dostavljam u hzzo' dali samo iz trenutne firme za tih mjesec i pola koliko mogu dobiti ili mi treba kakva potvrda s burze ili čak i prosjek iz bivše firme..
ili ipak dobivam samo 830 kn..??
znam zvuči komplicirano, al tak se i ja sada osjećam :?  :/

----------


## mala_suza

> [i]I još jedan savjet : nemoj prekidati komplikacije pa se vratiti na posao do rodiljnog- umanjit će ti se rodiljna naknada.
> U HZZO-u za mjesece provedene na komplikacijama ne uzimaju ono što su isplatili (meni je to bilo mjesečno oko 4200 kn),nego ti u prosjek za rodiljnu naknadu uzimaju kao da si mjesečno dobivala 1600kn!
>  Moja kolegica se zeznula.
>  Pozdrav i drži se, kolegice!


[/quote]

[_i]Drage cure,

Moram priznati da mi nije jasno ovo obracunavanje porodiljne naknade ako se nakon komplikacija vracam na posao pa ponovno odem na komplikacije. Na osnovi cega ide takav obracun?

Imam 36 god, planiram trudnocu a buduci da imam nekoliko velikih mioma i vrlo stresan posao pretpostavljam da cu u slucaju eventualne trudnoce morati dio ili cijelu trudnocu biti na komplikacijama. 
Zanima me dali cu u slucaju ako idem na komplikacije tijekom cijele trudnoce za vrijeme komplikacija dobivati naknadu 4.250,00 kn (placa mi je veca od tog iznosa) i zatim porodiljnu naknadu u iznosu pune place? Sto ce se desiti s porodiljnom naknadom ako prekidam komplikacije i vratim se na posao pa zatim ponovno odem na komplikacije? 

Hvala lijepa unaprijed i drzite mi fige da zatrudnim! :D_

----------


## božana

mala suza, istina je sve što si napisala, nakomplikacijama dobivaš max 4250 kn, a na kon što otvoriš obvezni rodiljni pa do 6mj starosti bebe punu plaću. međutim, ako jednom odeš na komplikacije pa se vratiš na posao pa opet na komplikacije situacija je složena jer pri ponovnom otvaranju komplikacija HZZO ponovno izračunava tvoj prosjek plaća za naknadu na rodiljnom, a obzirom na kratak period u kojem se sve događa (9 mj i manje), sumnjam da ćeš pri povratku na posao s prvih komplikacija sakupiti dovoljno isplata za obračun pune naknade. eto iz tog razloga je ova opcija financijski nepovoljnija, no svakako je najvažnije konzultirati se sa svojim liječnikom i napraviti sve za dobrobit bebe.

----------


## božana

jadran, pretpostavljam da ako si radila samo 2,5 mj iz nove firme nemaš dovoljan broj isplata plaća iz kojih bi ti se obračunala naknada pa si zato pala na minimalac.

----------


## mala_suza

*Hvala lijepa*, Bozana na jasnom i brzom odgovoru.Sada razumijem kako se dolazi do tih cifri.   :Smile:  

Ugodan dan ti zelim.

Mala suza

----------


## annabell

Cure, zanima me ova naknada od cca 3000kn nakon 3 mjeseca bolovanja. Ja radim u ustanovi na koju se odnosi _kolektivni ugovor o javnim službenicima i namještenicima_ a u firmi mi kažu da se to kao isplaćuje kad je netko na bolovanju, ali da oni _komplikacije u trudnoći_ ne tretiraju kao bolovanje, pa ja na to nemam pravo   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:  (baš sam ljuta).
Mogu li oni to tako?
Ima li netko iskustva?

----------


## sanjaneo

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...asc&highlight=

pogledaj ovdje, već se pisalo o tome

----------


## zbunjena

ljudi neka mi netko objasni zašto ja dobivam 800 kn a imam komplikacije u trudnoći??

----------


## zbunjena

da pojasnim.... na bolovanju sam od 5.mjeseca trudnoće zbog komplikacija koje zahtjevaju mirovanje ali na hzzo-u su mi rekli da ću do porodiljnog dobivati minimalnih 800 kn jer nemam 6 mjeseci radnog staža u komadu nego sam taman otišla na bolovanje kad sam bila 5 mjeseci zaposlena za stalno. ali tu svi pričaju o nekim visokim naknadama a ja sa ovih 800 kn mogu samo sjesti i plakati........... :?

----------


## Lili75

cure,

ja isto radim u državnoj upravi i koliko sam čula isplaćuju te naknade u visini 3326 kn. 

1. *Zanima me je li isplata dolazi nakon isteka ta 3 mjeseca(kako bi bilo zgodno da je  iranije radi kupovine dječje opreme)?*

2. *dobiva li se također prema kolektivnom 50% tog iznosa za rođenje djeteta cca 1660 kn?* Hvala.

----------


## božana

Lili ti si nešto opasno pobrkala, cifra od 3326 kn je neoporezivi iznos koji se MOŽE isplatiti kao *potpora* za rođenje djeteta u firmama koje su to svojim pravilnikom i predvidjele. to nije naknada od HZZO-a. ne može se isplatiti unaprijed, ne znam o kakvih 50% govoriš i roku od 3 mj. dal je to o čemu ti pričaš iz vašeg kolektivnog ili što?

----------


## Lili75

Ne *Božana* krivo si shvatila, radim u ministartsvu i nama ministartsvo isplaćuje prema kolektivnom ugovoru jednokratnu naknadu od 3326 kn za bolovanje duže od 90 dana (čitaj:komlikacije u trudnoći)  i 50% tog iznosa za rođenje djeteta. Blažena državna uprava  :D !

Zanima me samo jer sam čula iz par primjera u praksu da su nekim trudnicama (zaposlenicama u državnoj upravi) isplatili tu naknadu odmah nakon 1. mjeseca komplikacija, a ne nakon isteka ta 3 mjeseca (90 dana). 

Isto tako me zanima točan iznos koji biva isplaćem onima koji rade u državnoj upravi za rođenje djeteta.

To je to ukratko pa ako netko može reći kako je to izgledalo u praksi. Hvala.

----------


## Lili75

*Božana*, gore u topicu se govorilo o tome pa sam odmah krenula na "glavno".
A naknada od HZZO-a i grada Zagreba za rođenje djeteta su posve druge naknade, o njima nisam pitala.

----------


## božana

> Ne *Božana* krivo si shvatila, radim u ministartsvu i nama ministartsvo isplaćuje prema kolektivnom ugovoru jednokratnu naknadu od 3326 kn za bolovanje duže od 90 dana (čitaj:komlikacije u trudnoći)  i 50% tog iznosa za rođenje djeteta. Blažena državna uprava  :D !
> 
> *onda je to stvar vašeg kolektivnog, kako piše tako ćeš i dobiti*
> 
> Zanima me samo jer sam čula iz par primjera u praksu da su nekim trudnicama (zaposlenicama u državnoj upravi) isplatili tu naknadu odmah nakon 1. mjeseca komplikacija, a ne nakon isteka ta 3 mjeseca (90 dana). 
> 
> *koliko ja znam iz prakse i zakona naknada se isplaćuje nakon proteka 90 dana i nikako ranije, ako je netko dobio ranije neka se javi kako.
> *
> 
> ...

----------


## Lili75

Provjerila sam (i napisala u postu gore) piše 50% proračunske osnovice, znači 50% od 3326kn =1663kn za rođenje djeteta.

Molim samo trudnice koje su državne službenice da potvrde kako je teklo s njihovim isplatama od strane poslodavca-države.

----------


## kajsa

> Provjerila sam (i napisala u postu gore) piše 50% proračunske osnovice, znači 50% od 3326kn =1663kn za rođenje djeteta.
> 
> Molim samo trudnice koje su državne službenice da potvrde kako je teklo s njihovim isplatama od strane poslodavca-države.


ova naknada za rođenje djeteta je novost. prije nije bilo toga. to je stavljeno u novi kolektivni ugovor koji je stupio na snagu mislim u srpnju 2008. ja samm rodila 2006. pa nisam dobila ništa za rođenje djeteta.

već sam negdje pisala o tome, treba predati zahtjev za jednokratnu pomoć kod bolovanja. postoje slučajevi gdje su trudnice dobile pomoć iako nisu predale zahtjev, ali evo ja nisam znala za to i nisam ništa dobila.
znači to ne ide uvijek po nekom automatizmu.

----------


## Lili75

Hvala Kajsa, moji u min. su dosta ažurni ali kao što kažeš nije zgorega napisat zahtjev ili ih podsjetiti.

Mene izgleda hvata novi kolektivni koji je OK, jupi-juuu :D

----------


## ElenaB

Bok evo mog slučaja.... U stalnom radnom odnosu sam od 1.4.2008. god. 10.12.2008. sam otvorila bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći. Još uvijek nisam dobila novac za 12. mjesec.... Jučer sam bila na zdravstvenom i ženska mi govori da ću imati 800 kn mjesečno bez obzira koliku plaću sam imala. Zato što nemam 12 mjeseci neprekidnog radnog staža (računa se od dana kad je bolovanje otvoreno pa 12 mjeseci unatrag) ili 18 mjeseci u 2 godine.  Mislim strašno!  I šta da radim sa tih 800 kn mjesečno?! Zašto uopće plaćamo to zdravstveno kad ne dobivamo ništa od toga... 
A za porodiljni se opet gleda da li od prvog dana porodiljnog imam godinu dana unatrag neprekidni radni staž. To ću na sreću imat  :Smile: 
Sve u svemu katastrofa!

----------


## mamma san

Žena ti je točno rekla. Zbog (nezadovoljenog) uvjeta staža osigranja, naknada za boloanje ti je miimalnih 831 kunu.

A to što ti nije isplaćena..na žalost. Gledala sam vijesti večeras gdje se govori da naknade za bolovanje trudnica kasne... :/  Nadam se da će brzo sjesti na račune.

----------


## Adi

meni je tek jučer sjela a nadam se i svim drugim trudnicama

----------


## ElenaB

Evo danas mi je sjeo novac za 12 mjesec!

----------


## V&NMama

Ja radim 18 mjeseci u kontinuitetu ali na pola radnog vremena. Jel bi i ja morala na taj minimalac zbog pola radnog vremena???

----------


## mamma san

> Ja radim 18 mjeseci u kontinuitetu ali na pola radnog vremena. Jel bi i ja morala na taj minimalac zbog pola radnog vremena???


ne. rad na cijelo ili pola radnog vremena ne utječe na ovaj uvjet. gleda se samo vremenska (kalendarska) duljina trajanja staža osiguranja.   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

Drage moje, 

izbrisala sam sve postove u kojima se ne postavlja neko konkretno pitanje o pravima i načinu i sl. obračuna naknade za bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći.

Svoje upite o tome da li naknade isplaćene, kada su isplaćene preko neke banke, kada u kojem gradu, možete postaviti na topicu NAKNADE??. (klikni na crveno)

----------

